# Piraya Tank



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

hopefully i will buy a great reflex in october....at the moment pics suck... fishes a bit out of colors cause the lights went on 15 minutes before taking those pics








enjoy
TommasoM


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Amazing setup!
What do you use for lighting?


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Love those flames.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Awesome pics, your setup and fish look really good.








What size tank is it, and can you confirm how many Piraya you have in there.



nero1 said:


> Awesome pics, your setup and fish look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found my answers in your videos. 180 g 6 piraya.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Great pics! Nice set up and awesome looking fish!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks mates....











Sheppard said:


> Amazing setup!
> What do you use for lighting?


back one is an askoll aquaglo, and the front one is an Arcadia Freshwater. 2x40 watt t8








Tommy


----------



## bluebird (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello Pygolover..

Wunderbare fische hast du da auch.. 
Besonders in der gelbe farbe.. hatte mir auch einigegelbe gewüncht.. leider sind mei mir alle Orange/rot..
In dem Rio Sao Francisco gibt est drei verschiedenen farben. Leider weiss ich nicht in welcher genaueRegion die veschiedenen farben vorhanden sid.. 
Weiss Du es vieleicht in welcher region die bestimmten Farben auftauschen ?

MFG /Pascal

Kannst Dumeine frage auf english übersetzen,... vieleicht weis es jemanden ?


----------



## gonzo95 (Jan 15, 2006)

Magnificent Piranha!!! It is true that the yellow variant is tres attractive also!!
Good continuation!!


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Great fish my friend!

It looks like they are turning in yellow


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

BLUEBIRD is asking if someone knows the different region in which u could find the 3 different variant of piraya, jello-orange-and red. i've notice that they change color, so i gess it depends on the parameters, on what they eat and on the type of plants and decor....
Hastatus, do u know anything concerning the different regions/coloration

Fuer blubird. ich habe gefragt wenn jemand weis habe was ich gesehen habe ist das sie wechseln die farbe. am anfang waren sie ein par rot, und die 3 jungere waren sie gelb. danach sind sie zum orange gewechseln und jetz noch wieder gelb. Ich denke das die verschieden ist im was sie fressen, in das wasser und in pflantze und stein. aber nicht immer. ein freund von mir hat zeit anfang, nur gelb piraya und sie sind immer gelb gebliben....mine haben sich gevechseln....das ist comische
vielen dank auf jeden fall mein freund,







nee als dines aquarium, aber vieleicht werde ich in ein paar jare ein 3.000 liter machen oder kaufen







ich hoffer
Tommaso Magliocca


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

wow that looks great, one of the nicest setups i've seen


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

a few more pics with my mobile phone in the middle of the daylight... defenitly more colorfull...








Tommy


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

very nice fish man.....


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Awesome pirayas...
Very nice pictures, also.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

one word................SEXY..........

DEZ


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Beautifull fish, my fav.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

tommy, those are beautiful, as always.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Great pics! Beautiful fish, How big are they? They look huge!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That's Hot!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks guys, i'm embarassed. they goes from 6.5 to 11 inches









NickG sweet as allways...








Tommy


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Im pretty jelous really, would be a dream to keep at tank of piraya, but man they go for serious money in the UK


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow sweet piraya! For whatever reason looking at your set up just made me want to redo my tank setup. I just got a tern the other day and am cleaning my tank tonight, so I think Im going to rearrange. I like the low lying plants you have looks nice.


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Dezboy said:


> Im pretty jelous really, would be a dream to keep at tank of piraya, but man they go for serious money in the UK


In Italy they do really cost much as well :S we speak about around 120-140€ for a 12cm (5")
Tommy

PS thanks


----------

